
Show HN: Playlists for Learning – Curated Learning Paths - firatcan
https://jooseph.com
======
firatcan
What would you do if you want to learn a new subject? I would probably Google
it. That’s how we started this project.

I want to learn a new subject.

But I realized how frustrating it is to find resources. You need to waste time
on all the meaningless resources. Just to find one or two worthy ones.

Actually, me and my co-founder Tolga felt this way. How couldn’t we realize
this before?

Perhaps we never questioned.

The internet is a mess. When you really pay attention to it.

But, imagine having a structured list of resources from the entire web.
Wouldn’t it be easier to learn new things?

That’s why we created Jooseph! We can help each other to learn new skills
through curated collections.

It’s a place where you can find and share curated learning paths. That’s it.

You’ll learn new things with structured learning lists from other users. Or
you’ll create your own to share with others.

Today we're launching totally new approach with Jooseph. \- Check it out :) \-
Waiting for your questions :) Let me know what you think.

